# My reality show airs Halloween night!



## mlgdave (Oct 17, 2013)

Just keeping everyone in the loop, the show airs halloween night and I am proud of it. It was a blast shooting it!
http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2013/oct/05/meltdown-reality-tv-show-to-feature-spokane-gold/

hope you all enjoy! 

mlgdave


----------



## Palladium (Oct 17, 2013)

Look forward to it Dave!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 17, 2013)

Glad to hear it turned out the way you hoped. I look forward to watching.

Dave


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 17, 2013)

They said you didn't measure up for the show because you weren't a "Big enough Jerk" :shock: :lol:

How did you study and learn that attitude :?:


----------



## moose7802 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just read the article and that's pretty awesome!! I will definitely be tuning in. Congrats on that!!

Tyler


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 17, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> Just keeping everyone in the loop, the show airs halloween night and I am proud of it. It was a blast shooting it!
> http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2013/oct/05/meltdown-reality-tv-show-to-feature-spokane-gold/
> 
> hope you all enjoy!
> ...


For those having a little trouble finding the show time, this is from the article;


> “Meltdown,” a new reality series, will debut Oct. 31 on the National Geographic Channel.


----------



## mlgdave (Oct 24, 2013)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/videos/bolts-of-despair/

little taste!

mlgdave


----------



## butcher (Oct 24, 2013)

Can we get a clue? did you get the bolts loose?


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Oct 24, 2013)

Shouldn't it be called "Nuts of despair"?

Derek


Edit; spelling


----------



## mlgdave (Oct 25, 2013)

hey Butcher, you and everyone will find out in 7 days! hehehehe

mlgdave


----------



## butcher (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess I can wait to see if you got the bolts loose, Dang you have gone Hollywood, complete with commercials, that we have to wait to see the outcome.


----------



## mlgdave (Oct 28, 2013)

sorry buddy! but its worth the watch!

mlgdave


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be a pretty interesting series. I recognize that guy Rich from Detroit. He used to be on that other reality tv show Hard Core Pawn. Man what a freak show that one was!

Congratulations Dave, that $5900 profit you made off the dirt caked in those ball mills was truly awesome! So apparently Bolts Of Despair was just the name of the short teaser clip on their website? I was able to find the first two episodes "Bite The Bullet" and "Break The Bank" on bittorrent and download them. I can only find the short 1:23 clip of Bolts of Despair, but that segment seems to be contained within the Break The Bank episode anyway?

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 7, 2013)

For whoever is interested: I see they're re-running the first two episodes of Meltdown tonight at 6:00pm and 6:30pm (EST). Then there are two new episodes on at 10:00pm and 10:30pm and repeating at midnight. I think it's a good show, I'll be watching.


----------



## kkmonte (Nov 7, 2013)

I DVR'ed them so I'll be watching them next free couple hours I get!


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 9, 2013)

Seen chapter 3,

I really like the work you did with the rugs, very impressive.

On the other hand, the other guy hauled 25 main-frames, removed the fingers and got appx. 2.5 TOz from it.... sorry to say, that's just bull****


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 9, 2013)

Some reflections...

Episode 1 :
- 6.4 kg of 60-70% silver in the breakers for an industrial robot? No way!

Episode 3 :
- 3.8 kg silver urn and a cake knife... did he find something off the camera or was the urn a cm thick?
- 10 pound sledge hammer is not the recommended tool to recover gold from circuit boards. 
- Diego's melter is spilling a large piece of gold sponge when he pours it into the crucible, you could see the gold bouncing off the edge!

Episode 4 :
- The silver screens in the rocket engine is true, but the graphics is totally wrong, there is only one pipe leading in with hydrogen peroxide, not two different substances that mixes and burns.
- Diego is testing the urn and says "it's turning blue" and the next clip is "I know I have silver"... :shock: What type of silver test is that? Later on when he hammers it flat you can see the plating flying off in flakes. Silver plated silver?

I'm a bit disappointed on this series, it could have been made a lot better and that the whole truth isn't told. How much material did they really have to go through to get the metal they are selling. I would have liked a bit more on the process to take it from source material to pure metal. Now the show is about a lot of haggling then something magical takes place that doesn't take any time or effort, and then you melt your precious metal bar.

I get a feeling that there are one true gold dealer and two actors, are those beards for real?

Dave, your part is the best in the show and the only reason I actually continued to look at the show.

Göran


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree Goran,

Dave's sessions are the only one's that looks genuine and i enjoy watching it.
The others can bearly pronounce half of the stuff they are talking about and as chris mentioned (btw, where did your post go?), it seems like they have used actors or actors wannabes...


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 13, 2013)

hey Guys, thanks for the comments and kudos. I enjoyed every bit of filming and everything I did, was as shown. Next 2 episodes are great too. I cant tell you about the other guys, I only met Diego at the wrap party. 

I have 2 good stories for next season if we get a 2nd season........

Stay tuned, theres 12 episodes in all

mlgdave


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 13, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> I agree Goran,
> 
> Dave's sessions are the only one's that looks genuine and i enjoy watching it.
> The others can bearly pronounce half of the stuff they are talking about and as chris mentioned (btw, where did your post go?), it seems like they have used actors or actors wannabes...




As I mentioned in an earlier post, I recognize that guy Rich since he used to live in Detroit and was apparently an employee of the pawn shop portrayed on another "reality" show series called Hard Core Pawn. I always felt that show was extremely fake, with contrived dramas between the staff and between the staff and customers. Almost everyone on the show was vile and repulsive in one way or another. Luckily I haven't had to venture into the inner city for almost ten years now for work. Even so the typical customers portrayed on the show are beyond recognition as Detroiters in my experience, and I have to believe many were actors. Most seem to be the proverbial customer from Hell, making demands and making scenes, and ultimately being carried out by the security guards. So is Rich just an actor who was hired for that show also? Or just an opportunist who found out about a new reality tv gig and moved to California to take advantage of it?

I guess we'll see where the Meltdown show goes, but I continue to enjoy it a lot for now. I reserve judgement on some of the questions brought up on yields for example since the sources are generally stuff I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, Rich used to be on Hardcore Pawn. I havent met him, but we chat on FB a bunch. I havent watched any other reality shows, (dont even have a TV actually) but I jumped on this show because I liked the fact that I could do what I do, on camera and hopefully entertain and educate the peeps!

I liked the story in my store, the carpet was VERY fun to mine, and it was one of the funnest things I have ever done, never laughed so hard in my life, it was filmed but hit the cutting room floor (although I would say digital wasteland now!)

mlgdave


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Dave, just wanted to say I love the show, I hope they keep it active. I stopped watching TV cause it seemed like everything was the same. I have you programmed for recording along with 4 other prospecting shows. Take care.

Mike


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 15, 2013)

everydayisalesson said:


> Hey Dave, just wanted to say I love the show, I hope they keep it active. I stopped watching TV cause it seemed like everything was the same. I have you programmed for recording along with 4 other prospecting shows. Take care.
> 
> Mike


Excellent! I like it too! And yes, lets see if we get a 2nd season?! 
Thanks for watching

mlgdave


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 15, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> Yes, Rich used to be on Hardcore Pawn. I havent met him, but we chat on FB a bunch. I havent watched any other reality shows, (dont even have a TV actually) but I jumped on this show because I liked the fact that I could do what I do, on camera and hopefully entertain and educate the peeps!
> 
> I liked the story in my store, the carpet was VERY fun to mine, and it was one of the funnest things I have ever done, never laughed so hard in my life, it was filmed but hit the cutting room floor (although I would say digital wasteland now!)
> 
> mlgdave




Dave,
I was confused by your comment about the carpet story hitting the cutting room floor? Episode 3 (Standing On A Gold Mine) was shown on tv last Thursday night, and included your carpet mining segment. That was followed by episode 4 (Ready To Rock-It). So far I've enjoyed your segments the most. You come across on tv as genuine, and obviously enjoy what you're doing. The other two guys just seem to be in it for the money though.

Does anyone know if they only showed one episode last night (11/14)? I just realized I missed it and looking online I only see one new show listed as Episode 5 (Coffin Up Cash). Thanks!

macfixer01


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Nov 15, 2013)

*i am tuning in* i have a love interest in this stuff "gold, golden" don't we all ? Cheers Dave,


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 16, 2013)

> Dave,
> I was confused by your comment about the carpet story hitting the cutting room floor? Episode 3 (Standing On A Gold Mine) was shown on tv last Thursday night, and included your carpet mining segment. That was followed by episode 4 (Ready To Rock-It). So far I've enjoyed your segments the most. You come across on tv as genuine, and obviously enjoy what you're doing. The other two guys just seem to be in it for the money though.
> 
> Does anyone know if they only showed one episode last night (11/14)? I just realized I missed it and looking online I only see one new show listed as Episode 5 (Coffin Up Cash). Thanks!
> ...



what hit the floor was how hard I LAUGHED in some of the shooting of this, it took 2 hours to shoot 1 segment and that was what got cut.

Last night there was 2 episodes!

I did dental Xray fixer and Cell tower board

mlgdave


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 16, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> > Dave,
> > I was confused by your comment about the carpet story hitting the cutting room floor? Episode 3 (Standing On A Gold Mine) was shown on tv last Thursday night, and included your carpet mining segment. That was followed by episode 4 (Ready To Rock-It). So far I've enjoyed your segments the most. You come across on tv as genuine, and obviously enjoy what you're doing. The other two guys just seem to be in it for the money though.
> >
> > Does anyone know if they only showed one episode last night (11/14)? I just realized I missed it and looking online I only see one new show listed as Episode 5 (Coffin Up Cash). Thanks!
> ...




Oh I see, yeah I suppose with 3 stories to tell in a half hour a lot of footage doesn't get used. So apparently nobody has uploaded episode 6 to bit torrent yet, I'll have to wait to watch that one. All I got to see was the dental x-ray fixer recovery you did. That turned out a lot better than that silver recovery unit you bought in an earlier episode. Of course getting it for free is always a good start.

macfixer01


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm just curious as to why you didn't refine the Au you recovered from the carpet. Does the refiner give you the same % of spot no matter the purity?

Tyler


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally found a place to watch episode 6 online.

http://flashx.tv/video/6SNHKN66D5YR/MeltdownS01E06PlatinumPayday720pHDTVx264


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 17, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> I'm just curious as to why you didn't refine the Au you recovered from the carpet. Does the refiner give you the same % of spot no matter the purity?
> 
> Tyler



Yep, I spend my time finding the stuff and selling it, I do some of my own refining but for the most part I do the hunting!
I also of course own a brick and mortar shop here in Spokane and buy and sell out of the store too.

I hope we get Season #2, because I have some bigger and cooler stories to persue!

mlgdave


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 17, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> moose7802 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just curious as to why you didn't refine the Au you recovered from the carpet. Does the refiner give you the same % of spot no matter the purity?
> ...




The refiners on the show appear to be doing their own melts and drilling to insure uniformity for the XRF analysis, so they know exactly what values they're getting. As long as they aren't penalizing the sellers for the base metal impurities they contain then it seems to me it makes no sense for the sellers to waste time and money refining it any further? 

Dave, was the $918 of gold all you got from that whole cell cabinet? I tend to see dollar signs too much maybe, but man I'd have guessed there would be more gold than that in there? Were all the plug-in boards processed also or sold off later? I'd have taken those electrical panels too though if you were able, they should have had some nice copper bus bars in them and the circuit breakers would contain silver contacts. It's a cool show though, I hope it goes to a second season also.

macfixer01


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 17, 2013)

That was the point of my question. To find out if you were penalized for other metals in your Au or if you got the same price no matter what. Because then I understand not refining. 

Tyler


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 17, 2013)

Interesting... does the reverse plating cell also work on palladium? I wonder what components held the palladium?

Göran


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 21, 2013)

According to the listings there is only one new episode on tv tonight called Cash In The Chemistry Lab, followed by a repeat of Bite The Bullet. I noticed there are some more new and as yet un-aired clips on the website today also. Two have to do with Dave panning dirt from around an old stamping mill, and two with Diego looking for gold on old weapons.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 22, 2013)

So we are supposed to believe that all that silver came from the robot controls? No way.

Oh, and the silver bullet guy. What is hitting the dirt backstop when he fires the round into the barrel?

Whatever.


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 22, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> So we are supposed to believe that all that silver came from the robot controls? No way.
> 
> Oh, and the silver bullet guy. What is hitting the dirt backstop when he fires the round into the barrel?
> 
> Whatever.




I'm not really sure what show you were watching? I just re-watched that scene several times and I see sand flying out of the top of the trash can each time a bullet hits it. The dirt backstop (hillside) is another 20 or 30 feet away and I see no dirt at all flying in that area?


----------



## Smack (Nov 22, 2013)

Dave, I feel more comfortable now having seen you on TV and not just by your right tattooed man boob


----------



## Auggie (Nov 23, 2013)

Having watched the one episode and the various trailers, my opinion is that, as with all other shows of its ilk, this one is ludicrous. Dave, I hope they pay you for your participation. Your finds are at least creative and realistically profitable. These other guys, they are chimpanzees. They go around looking for perfectly good stuff they can destroy for a few grains of gold.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 23, 2013)

http://thepiratebay.sx/search/meltdown/0/99/200

You can download all 7 of the episodes (and about anything else you can think of, or so I've heard) there or on many other torrent sites. I have heard it is usually best to pick the torrents with the highest SE (seeders). You'll need to download a client first. I have heard uTorrent is about the best and the simplest. In uTottent, set the download speed to about 50% of your internet speed - options/preferences/bandwidth/global download rate limiting. My DSL is 300 kB/sec so, if I were to do this, I would set the max download speed at about 150.

http://www.utorrent.com/


----------



## markmopar (Nov 24, 2013)

Definitely an interesting show. I caught several episodes at a buddy's while house-sitting(he has more channels on his cable).

Dave, I was wondering, they didn't show you putting the ball mills back together. What did all the replacement hardware cost and what was the reaction of the guy you rented them from when he saw they had been disassembled and reassembled(assuming he didn't know in advance. The show made it seem like you were doing it without his knowledge)?
I'd also be a little concerned letting them film me buying cats from a junkyard. Not so much for me but for the yard owner. The EPA does watch these shows, after all.


----------



## Auggie (Nov 24, 2013)

markmopar said:


> The EPA does watch these shows, after all.



This is part of my concern. If this sort of thing takes off and all sorts of yahoos come out of the woodwork and start scouring the countryside looking for junk from which to extract precious metals then it might lead to further regulations which will make it even harder to acquire the chemicals we need for hobby or small scale PM recovery and refining. Not to mention a further dilution of the available "ore" out in the wild.

Also, I realize for some people this is how they make their living, and God bless them, but all that gold is going right back into the hands of the banks. They'd rather have a fistful of paper than a palmful of density.


----------



## Audible (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello all!

I figured this would be the most appropriate place to make my first forum post, as the TV show "Meltdown", ultimately lead me to this forum in my quest for knowledge. I must say, the show is greatly misleading in that, it is made to look far easier and lacking any source of hazard from what I have come to find out. Despite the fact, it has piqued my interest in the recycling and refinement of PM's (as a potential hobby & perhaps a lucrative one at that)

Upon arrival I immediately found Hoke's book and have almost completed it (saved on my device for anytime reading/reference). I'm also considering the acquisition of LazerSteve's DVDs to see if this hobby/art-form is truly for me.

After having read mlgDave's announcement thread of this show, I can fully understand the (justified) concerns of many and how the show could negatively impact the art/hobby of PM refining. Be it through tighter regulations of chemicals or spikes in PM containing material prices)

As a person who is new to the notion of recovering PM's & considering attempting it, I can say with 100% certainty that if/when I do go about this, the utmost caution will be exercised. From proper ventilation, to material storage, to proper lab equipment/tools & techniques. (I know there's more to it than this, but this "hello world" post is nearing the TL;DR point)

I realize that I am just one person who is new to the notion & potentially millions more have also been introduced- and that I may fall into the 1% category who intends to utilize their brain when going about the PM refinement processes. The thing is, if people can afford Cable/Internet- odds are that once they figure out how difficult and tedious the PM refinement process is, they'll stick with their day-job. (Including myself as I have yet to take a shot at it).

Overall though (for the TL;DR's), I just wanted to say hello and that I appreciate the wealth of knowledge that this forum has to offer (and has already offered). Lastly, Meltdown is a pretty neat show, despite how misleading it is.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Audible. That's a well written first post with one exception. Text and Internet slang/lingo isn't allowed here. The forum is international, so many members have to use translaters to read the forum. Things like TL;DR can cause problems.

Dave


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey Guys been busy and not able to chime in much lately.
1) yes I put the Ball mills back together, I had to pay for new edge bolts and repair the dents from the hydraulic "Brock" that we beat the outside with to lossen the plates. The owner knew full well why I did what I was doing............
2) The cats were purchased and processed in an EPA acceptible manner
3) If you notice I do categoricaly and without hesitation say "this can kill you" you will also notice we dont divulge the process in a step by step manner that would give anyone the info to process them
4) I met Diego in LA after the show was shot, I have watched every episode of course and had no idea what the other 2 characters were doing on the show, I talk to Rich online, we have never met and he is a helluva nice guy
5) I appreciate the comments and in TV land there are of course aspects that cant get shown due to filming constraints etc, time frame, budget for film crew etc safety etc

I REALLY do everything that you see on the show, I had to pay for and process everything on my own nickle, Yes I got a small amount to appear. I hope for season #2 as I do have some bigger and more fun ideas, I really do have my fingers in every aspect of this hobby from Raw natural gold to refining and everything in between

It was one of the funnest things I have ever done, and most comments are quite positive for me, people are learining a few things and most people love the ball mill and carpet stories. There are 5 more new episodes after thanksgiving!

Happy thanksgiving everyone!

mlgdave


----------



## moose7802 (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't even know what TL and DR mean. 
I know Dr. Is doctor. :lol: 


Tyler


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 26, 2013)

TLDR = too long, didn't read.
It's a 1-sentence summary of a long post for people that see a wall of text and decide to skip over it.

saw some episodes last night, pretty cool!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 26, 2013)

I've watched all 7. Quite entertaining. With a couple of exceptions, most of the yields seem believable. The part that's missing, though, is the actual refining. There did seem to be a lot of fudging on the refining time-frame. Some of that stuff would take quite a while.


----------



## MysticColby (Nov 26, 2013)

It's probably just me, but the thing that's starting to really get to me is how many times the word 'payday' is used. It's like the producers have a fetish with it, since everyone (not even just the main people) use it all the time.


----------



## Auggie (Nov 27, 2013)

MysticColby said:


> It's probably just me, but the thing that's starting to really get to me is how many times the word 'payday' is used. It's like the producers have a fetish with it, since everyone (not even just the main people) use it all the time.



Neuro-Linguistic Programming. At the end of the day, it's not the precious metals that are the reward, it's the pieces of government paper. Conditioning to counter the rising interest in PMs as an alternative to the dollar.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Nov 27, 2013)

Auggie said:


> Neuro-Linguistic Programming. At the end of the day, it's not the precious metals that are the reward, it's the pieces of government paper. Conditioning to counter the rising interest in PMs as an alternative to the dollar.



I must Say you have a sharp edge at noticing such things. :mrgreen:


----------



## Auggie (Nov 27, 2013)

9kuuby9 said:


> I must Say you have a sharp edge at noticing such things. :mrgreen:



It's easy to smell the BS when you aren't constantly immersed in it


----------



## mlgdave (Nov 27, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've watched all 7. Quite entertaining. With a couple of exceptions, most of the yields seem believable. The part that's missing, though, is the actual refining. There did seem to be a lot of fudging on the refining time-frame. Some of that stuff would take quite a while.



hey Gold Silver, you are correct, it would take a long time to show the entire refining, dissolving, filtering etc etc etc processs. it would get VERY boring very fast, and each 30 minute episode is actually 22 minutes of "show" the rest is commercials.

I had a blast doing it and the one thing I do show in real time (not sure if it makes the cut though) was the stripping of gold plating from some china in AR. The show of course being called "Meltdown" they wanna see the heat, smoke, pouring of metal, not the dissolve and dropping of AU in AR, lol, then it would have to be called "bubble bubble, toil and trouble, lets make this a good drop!"

hahaha

mlgdave


----------



## MysticColby (Dec 2, 2013)

mlgdave said:


> then it would have to be called "bubble bubble, toil and trouble, lets make this a good drop!"



I'd watch that show! At least the first episode or three. I imagine it would get repetitive real quick.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 2, 2013)

Why would you waste AR on plated china?...
HCL and bleach work great but cost alot less...
I get alot from auction box lots in my are so all but free...
Course, to make anything worth while, you gotta wash a ton of dishes...
Yuck! hate washing dishes.

B.S.
... Maybe I'm emersed in bs way to far...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2013)

AR is as cheap or cheaper if you buy nitric and HCl by the drum. The last drum of nitric I bought cost about $3/gallon. Also, AR is far better, in my opinion. HCl/bleach is sort of a Mickey Mouse thing that was developed just for the newbies running tiny amounts that were paying an arm and a leg for small quantities of nitric. Same as the AP process and poor man's AR and poor man's nitric. Here again, this is only my opinion. They all work, sort of, but real nitric or real AR work better and, if you are serious about this stuff and want to make money at it, that's what you'll use.


----------



## mlgdave (Dec 2, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> AR is as cheap or cheaper if you buy nitric and HCl by the drum. The last drum of nitric I bought cost about $3/gallon. Also, AR is far better, in my opinion. HCl/bleach is sort of a Mickey Mouse thing that was developed just for the newbies running tiny amounts that were paying an arm and a leg for small quantities of nitric. Sort of like the AP process or the poor man's AR or poor man's nitric. Here again, this is only my opinion. They all work, sort of, but real nitric or real AR work better.



Damn, 3 bucks a gallon.....I pay $4.50 

AR is FAST and easy on china, so I used it, makes for a good episode! and dropping the gold too!

mlgdave


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 3, 2013)

I pay $.52 cents a lb, there is about 7 lbs in a gallon so I picked up a 100 lb carboy for $52. It's a little over 14 gallons, so $3.66 a gallon. 

Tyler


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 3, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> I pay $.52 cents a lb, there is about 7 lbs in a gallon so I picked up a 100 lb carboy for $52. It's a little over 14 gallons, so $3.66 a gallon.
> 
> Tyler



67-70% Nitric acid has a SG of about 1.42 or about 11.8 pounds per gallon.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmm I bought a 7# bottle and they said it was 1 gallon. Thanks for the info Chris 

Tyler


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 4, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> Hmm I bought a 7# bottle and they said it was 1 gallon. Thanks for the info Chris
> 
> Tyler


Most likely a 5 pint bottle, which is common packaging for acids. I still have a couple of them, used for other purposes. 

Harold


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 4, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> moose7802 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I bought a 7# bottle and they said it was 1 gallon. Thanks for the info Chris
> ...


My supplier also sells a 7# plastic bottle.
When I asked, they said it was sold in a 2 litter bottle now instead of the American/Imperial (?) gallon weight.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 4, 2013)

Interesting. My mind ventured back to the days when bottles were glass--didn't even consider that it might be a plastic bottle, as nitric and plastics do not play well together, with rare exceptions. I purchased sulfuric and HCl in plastic, but never nitric. Always glass or stainless. 

Out of curiosity, is there a marking on the plastic bottle, describing the type of plastic (a number)?

The numbers don't work out for the bottle to contain two liters. That would make the acid weigh about 14 pounds/gallon.  My money still rides on the five pint thing--which was, for lack of better description, customary. 

No, I don't know why! 8) 

Harold


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 4, 2013)

The number on bottom in the recycle triangle is a 2.
Thinking a little more about it, the store told me it was right at 2.5 (+/-) liters per bottle. As you can see it is a little larger (squared) than the 2 litter soda bottle.
I know, my bad for storing copper nitrate in a soda bottle without the proper label. I ran out of labels for my printer. The rest are labeled correctly. I just grabbed this one since it self answered what size it is.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 4, 2013)

The acids I buy are all contained in plastic bottles, even the nitric acid.


Number 2 is used for storing Sulfuric and nitric acid, which is High-density polyethylene (HDPE).
But eventually after +-6months the bottle is attacked sufficiently by the sulfuric acid to cause damage, It becomes black (due to carbon formation) and weakens it physical strength.

Number 5 is used for storing Ammonia and Hydrochloric acid; which is called Polypropylene (PP).

A lot of varieties are used for containing different acids, Formic acid for instance is stored in neither of those above.

Plastic identification codes; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plastic_recycling#Plastic_identification_code


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm with Harold on the idea of storing concentrated nitric in plastic bottles. Concentrated nitric will eventually cause HDPE to become brittle. Given enough time, the bottle will fail.

I had never seen a Best if Used by date on nitric acid before. I still have some concentrated nitric in glass bottles that is about 40 years old. The bottles are fine. The acid is fine, still water clear. The plastic caps on the bottles are so brittle that once they are removed, they crumbled when I tried to replace one. I suspect the Best if Used by date may have more to do with the life expectancy of the bottle than the acid inside.

Niteliteone, you might want to find some new containers into which you can transfer your acid since it's already over a year past the date. I'm sure they've allowed a "cushion" in that time, but eventually, the bottle will fail. Now that would be a mess. As an alternative, store the bottle of acid in a five gallon bucket in case it fails when you're not around. When you use the bottle, be particularly careful. The brittle bottle probably won't fail on its own, but when it is picked up and poured, the stress could cause it to break.

Dave


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 4, 2013)

The 7# bottle I purchased was glass so now I transfer from my 100# carboy to the glass bottle with a chemical pump. It's pretty handy to have the nice glass bottle to transfer to.

Tyler


----------



## MysticColby (Dec 4, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> I know, my bad for storing copper nitrate in a soda bottle without the proper label. I ran out of labels for my printer. The rest are labeled correctly. I just grabbed this one since it self answered what size it is.



:shock: I thought that was that special blue-colored mountain dew!

My nitric comes in the same bottle seen there. except it costs me way too much, and I don't get very much at a time.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just a reminder for anyone else who likes the show. There are 2 new episodes of Meltdown on NGC tonight. They start at 10:00PM EST and they repeat later, at midnight I think.

An interesting wrinkle tonight is that from the descriptions it sounds like they're adding some new scrappers on the show besides Dave, Diego, and Rich?


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 20, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> Just a reminder for anyone else who likes the show. There are 2 new episodes of Meltdown on NGC tonight. They start at 10:00PM EST and they repeat later, at midnight I think.
> 
> An interesting wrinkle tonight is that from the descriptions it sounds like they're adding some new scrappers on the show besides Dave, Diego, and Rich?




Well I see why they started off with the episodes they did to get viewers hooked. These newcomers are definitely "NOT" the A team. That girl Mel would drive me up a wall, nothing but negativity coming from her direction. She's nice eye candy other than some of the gaudy stretch clothes she wears, but I hope Ron leaves her behind on future shows.


----------



## mlgdave (Dec 27, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> macfixer01 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder for anyone else who likes the show. There are 2 new episodes of Meltdown on NGC tonight. They start at 10:00PM EST and they repeat later, at midnight I think.
> ...



The last 2 episodes were actually the pilots, season and series are done, NO season 2

mlgdave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 27, 2013)

That's a shame, Dave. I enjoyed them. You were the best of the bunch.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Dec 27, 2013)

Dave did seemed to be the most legitimate of the bunch, you've done a great job dave! Especially with choosing your own scenarios.


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes that is a shame. I'm going to miss the show also.


----------



## mlgdave (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Guys! I am now being interviewed for a show in its 3rd season for History Channel. Its only 1 episode to start but you will see more of me! I appreciate the very kind words, from peers its especially special!

mlgdave


----------

